# Tom Clancy



## Carol (Oct 2, 2013)

:asian:

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/music-arts/author-tom-clancy-dead-66-article-1.1473782


----------



## Mauthos (Oct 2, 2013)

Ah no, not good news.  My respect and condolences.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Instructor (Oct 2, 2013)

OH MAN....  You will be missed.  Love your books.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Takai (Oct 2, 2013)

.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 2, 2013)

This is horrible.


----------

